# Lowrance GPS 339-C



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a Lowrance GPS/Sonar 339C model? Wonder what others thought of them.

Thanks


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

I bought this Lowrance this spring, put it on the boat and love it. I have heard bad things about Lowrance, but it was just whatI was looking for.
Great picture and I got a good deal on it, so I thought id give them a try.
Good luck!


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

After using this unit for a few weeks i've noticed the GPS loosing signal a lot, even on open water. The unit is only 18-24 inches away from where I am seated. If I stand up I loose signal. Not happy about that. Wish I would have got the external antenna. My question is next year when I get a new boat w/ canvas top will this thing read througt it???


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

I don't have the 339c Lowrance but I do have the Eagle with internal antenna and I also keep losing my signal(open tiller fishing boat). I'm calling them in the morning with that and a host of other questions related to performance. Not a happy camper right now with the Walleye opener coming up and not having the gps working right.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I put on a 335C last season and love it. My boat was originally all Garmin but I have a hardtop and needed an external antenna when I decided to go to a color mapping unit. I had a lot of Cabela's points to use and wanted to combine them with their sale where you spend $500.00 and get $200.00, but they did not have a Garmin with external antenna so I went to the Lowrance. I didn't realize that the external antenna was powered until I started the installation. My boat is stored inside a barn and I can pick up satellites and fix a position from inside the building. I left my old b/w Garmin GPS onboard for backup and it also has an external antenna but it won't pickup a signal from inside the barn. My 335c also has the gold Navionics chip and I consider it the best thing I have ever put on a boat in over 40 years.


----------

